# rasta poodle



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Tina, Temperance has inspired me 
I may attempt cords with Elphaba...I'm not sure yet though XD


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

it is a commitment for certain, i thought about it ever since she was about 3 months old, but would waffle back and forth. in fact, i started but after 2 weeks i brushed. however, now i'm committed. i'm really enjoying how it's coming along. 

temperance's tk back in january when i started had never been clipped and she was 14 months. it was long and thick and full. when i was brushing i was getting a bit overwhelmed at all the hair that kept going and going and going and never finding her skin! ... dang that hair was dense! (this was when i realized that i'd never want a poodle in a show coat!!!) 

this is easier, i think than keeping a show coat. if elphaba's hair is like temperance's (coarse and kinky) then it will naturally separate. basically, you give her a bath do not condition her where you want her to cord (i use conditioner on her body) and then let her air dry there. toss the brushes and combs. you are done. 

every few days when i remember i mist temperance's tk and get her cords a bit wet so they can tighten up. about once a week or so (or when i'm snuggling w/ her) i'll futz w her hair and pull the sections apart. 

btw, did i tell you that elphaba is the name i picked out for a cat? i haven't gotten the cat yet, but i will, once i move a bit more rurally (city gal w/ 4 dogs and a cat). it's a great name.

oh and to skeer cherie (heaven would look awesome corded  ) ... let me show you a video of parker a show poodle in a corded hcc. he made it to westminster.

here they are working the cords 






here he is. gorgeous


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the cords. Thank-you for the videos. How many white poodles in this country are in a corded hcc? Because the latest issue of Sarasota magazine has one in their parting shots page.

Sarasota Magazine - Articles: Only In Sarasota


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Ahhh, my favorite girl is looking great!!! Thanks for the videos.. looks like a lot of work to keep a whoel coat like that


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah, i'm not as inclined to do an entire coat like that!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree Heaven would look phenomenal corded ;D

I would like to attempt it with Elphie, but I just don't know if I have the commitment to it right now lol XD

Isn't it a fantastic name? lol I had a whole theme picked out for my dogs but thankfully I've grown out of that phase o.o...otherwise I'd have a house full of Gregory McGuire inspired names lol


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

it is a commitment for certain.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Temperance definately suits this! And it wouldn't take much to convince me to have Heaven in a corded CC. I love the look! Always have. BUT...but...I would want to wait until she is championed. I think it is likely a hard sell in the ring with all those fluffy, perfectly groomed competitors.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, i'm fantasizing a quincy/heaven baby w/ cords ... hmm ...


----------

